# موقع ممتاز عن تخطيط الموانىء .. والاوناش .



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2010)

على هذا الرابط


http://www.bmtasiapacific.com/Documents%20&%20Resources/?/1676/3024/3024


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2010)

كيفيه انشاء *
Steel Piles


*

وذلك هو اساس انشاء المنشأت البحريه

http://www.steelpile.com/images/bulltin_file/1259558613.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2010)

معاير وتصميم الصدادات او الحواجز

Fender Design Criteria


الرابط

http://portfenders.com/fenderdesign.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2010)

Finite element modelling of load shed and non-linear buckling solutions of confined steel tunnel liners

------------------------

الرابط

http://www.letu.edu/people/jaytevis...aude/ch06-Introduction-to-Design-Patterns.ppt


----------



## Alinajeeb (19 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مايو 2010)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2010)

مواقع ممتازة
بارك الله فيك أخ ماهر


----------



## elgazaly (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يوليو 2010)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مواقع ممتازة
> بارك الله فيك أخ ماهر


 


الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يوليو 2010)

وشكرا لجميع من شارك بكلمه


----------

